# Ariel Yu New Model



## Trever1t (Jun 24, 2012)

New to modeling is the beautiful Ariel Yu. 

This go 'round a reflector was used, pretty much first time using a reflector and learned that the gold is probably too warm for Asian ladies, too warm and I had to pull a bit of saturation.

1)




_POR0614-Edit by Trever1t, on Flickr


2)




_POR0624-Edit by Trever1t, on Flickr


3)




_POR0632-Edit by Trever1t, on Flickr

4)




_POR0723-Edit by Trever1t, on Flickr


5)




_POR0679-Edit by Trever1t, on Flickr

6)




_POR0690-Edit BW by Trever1t, on Flickr



More viewable on my flickr or FB.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 24, 2012)

She's lovely! Nice captures.. but I do agree the Gold might be a bit much!


----------



## SisterChicks (Jun 24, 2012)

Love #2. . . I love how the trees frame her and the photo. Not too crazy about her outfit choice - the exposed tummy seems a little 90's/dated out style.  Love #4!


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 24, 2012)

Yeah, should have tried the silver side. The white worked well where I could get my wife close enough but a few shots were taken from a distance. 

#2 and #4 are my favorites of the complete set.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jun 24, 2012)

Cute girl, great light and poses. A solid set of images Trever


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 25, 2012)

You're too kind, thank you. I learned a bit with this shoot, tried having the model focus away from the lens, fill light and editing technique.

Honestly I am not really satisfied with the set, I may re-touch the lot.


----------



## SwirlMe (Jun 25, 2012)

imagemaker46 said:


> Cute girl, great light and poses. A solid set of images Trever



 I agree with imagemaker.


----------



## CCericola (Jun 25, 2012)

Good shots. Tips for the model. She is going to have make a concious effort to make sure when she poses she keeps her head back a bit. She doesn't want her head to look to big for her body. Also, she is going to have to work on the emotion in her face. There is no intensity in her eyes. Just a dead look with the exception of #4. (Can you tell I just go done working on a commercial shoot?)


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 25, 2012)

Yeah shes very new to modeling and was very nervous, I lost my voice and was unable to give vocal direction  but those are good tips i'll relay along! Thanks!


----------



## nmoody (Jun 25, 2012)

Is that the Japanese friendship garden in SJ? Shots look great! I really like # 4


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jun 25, 2012)

#5 is _*$$$*_


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 25, 2012)

nmoody said:


> Is that the Japanese friendship garden in SJ? Shots look great! I really like # 4



Yes it is. I live down the street so it's not only really convenient but it's free too  That whole strech from the little zoo on the corner all the way down to Historic park is awesome. I will be shooting Historic park in a couple weeks.


----------



## nmoody (Jun 25, 2012)

I was planning on heading over to that garden Saturday with a buddy, looks like it may be this next Saturday instead. Its a great place to practice for us since there is such a variety of things in such a close proximity.


----------



## digital flower (Jun 25, 2012)

#4 is my favorite except for the blow outs.


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 25, 2012)

It's bright but it's definitely not blown out 

Well her dress I mean


----------



## digital flower (Jun 25, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> It's bright but it's definitely not blown out


Oh okay. It looked like her arm is blown and some of the highlights on the tree and the shrubbery in the background.


----------

